# All you clever detectives!



## danielledanielle (18 September 2011)

I apologize if this is in the wrong section but I don't post here much!

A couple of things for all you amazing detectives out there!!

When I bought my horse about a month ago, I have her passport under the Irish Horse Register, and in it is her microchip number but there are no microchip documents inside? I cannot find her on the NED database with her passport number (372414007023211) and I am unsure how to go about changing the owner contact details to my information?

Secondly, a few things with my horse don't match up. Her passport name is Ballyfinogues Rantis, sire Rantis Diamond. But I have found her on the BE website under Ballyfinogules Rantis and she's only just 4 years old. Her sire and dam are written in in pencil too.

Also, the passport was issued to a Neil Doyle, from the Irish National Stud but thats all specialising in racehorses? and shes an ISH?

Maybe it is all legit, but does anybody have any info about her microchip?


----------



## cally6008 (18 September 2011)

Rantis Diamond - http://www.kingcarrahorses.ie/rantis_diamond_44.html ?

Northern Ireland Horse Board Co-op Society Ltd
Tel: 028 3834 3355
Fax: 02897 528500
www.nihorseboard.org
info@nihorseboard.org
UELN prefix - 372414 ?

Edit to add - passported with Irish Horse Register so best to contact them about the missing microchip papers and to change ownership to your name


----------



## danielledanielle (18 September 2011)

I am sorry to be really thick but what does ulen stand for? is that a company?

I have emailed the kingcarrahorses now, thank you very much xxx


----------



## cally6008 (18 September 2011)

Owned by: Padraig & Sinead Leacy, Redinagh Stud, Killwin, Enniscorthy, Co Wexford.
l Service Fee: &#8364;400. l Grooms Fee: &#8364;20. l Breeder: Patrick Gurren.
l Telephone: 053 9128528. l Fax: 053 9128528. l Mobile: 087 9301873.
l E-mail: redinaghstud@eircom.net.

http://www.redinaghstud.com/rantis_diamond_4.html


----------



## be positive (19 September 2011)

I have an ISH his passport has a microchip number,the chip is issued by the breed society and implanted at the time of DNA testing and passport being applied for,all this is done by a vet.
I have no microchip papers and assumed it is all linked to the passport as regards ownership.
I am surprised that any part is in pencil.
Her reg with BE shows a 4 yr old that has not competed,if the owner  planned to do some classes with her they may have registered her before deciding to sell.


----------



## rambling (19 September 2011)

As the Irish Horse Register is the issuing authority why not contact them or does NED reregister imported horses? 

I had my Connie microchipped with the CPBS myself . I sent for the chip and the vet  just put the chip's barcode in the passport . I don't have any papers . Do you have the barcode strip in the passport? 

I imagine that it is legit ,the slightly different name is probably only transcription mistake and perhaps the Neil Doyle person just gave the National Stud  as his address either for a joke or because he lived there as lots of staff do.

ETA to change ownership details you normally send the Passport back by registered post to the issuing authority but check with them first.


----------



## danielledanielle (19 September 2011)

The prev owner hurt her back so that explains why she didnt compete.. but I find it strange that it's under a different name as I would have thought it would have to be the same as the L in it isnt in her real name.

That is possible I suppose about him giving that as his address, I have emailed them so hopefully they will email back 

There is a barcode in it yes. I need to send the passport off to get it changed into my name which I will do in the next day or two and I will email them to ask about the microchip.


----------



## danielledanielle (19 September 2011)

Apparently she is registered on the Irish Horse Register under number 7023211 ?


----------



## Kate35 (19 September 2011)

Danielle

I am quite sure you have nothing to worry about.

Firstly, passports are purely concerned with the identifiction of a Horse, they were never intending to have anything to do with ownership and it is unlikely that they ever will.  Providing that the identification document inside the Passport correlates with the actual identity with your Horse then you sould have nothing to worry about.

The National Equine Database (NED) is a British Limited Company.  There is absolutely no legal requirement for you or anyone to register their details Horse on the "database" and if you choose to do so, then there is a fee for that privilege.  

You and any else should also be aware that the information that the Company provides on it's database can not be guaranteed.  If you think about it, how could the Company guarantee the information when they are reliant upon it being supplied by 3rd Parties.  

The database is also restricted to information about Horses in the UK, England, Wales (I am assuming Scotland) consequently it would not hold any information about a Horse outside of the Uk.  Your Horse is registered with Irish Sports Horse Society and has an Irish Passport.   The database has no connection with them or any other Passport Issuing Organisation or Breed Society outside of the UK.

Why not have your Horse scanned for the Microchip to get the number, then contact the the Microchip company and ask them to verify that the details correlate with the person who sold you the Horse (assuming that these have been updated by the previous owner/breeder.  

Finally, check your Horse's passport is authentic with the organisation that issued.

Regards
Kate


----------



## rambling (19 September 2011)

danielledanielle said:



			The prev owner hurt her back so that explains why she didnt compete.. but I find it strange that it's under a different name as I would have thought it would have to be the same as the L in it isnt in her real name.

That is possible I suppose about him giving that as his address, I have emailed them so hopefully they will email back 

There is a barcode in it yes. I need to send the passport off to get it changed into my name which I will do in the next day or two and I will email them to ask about the microchip.



Click to expand...

Perhaps the extra L was just a typo , maybe the persons hand slipped , its not a totally different name just an extra letter.

If you look you will see that  7023211 are the last seven digits of the the passport number so nothing different about that either .


----------



## Kate35 (19 September 2011)

In anticipation of a barrage of "so what is Ned for" and "are you saying it's useless", I say, "Ned is a useful tool for those who think that they can make good use of it!"


----------



## Cuffey (19 September 2011)

Kate35 said:



			In anticipation of a barrage of "so what is Ned for" and "are you saying it's useless", I say, "Ned is a useful tool for those who think that they can make good use of it!"
		
Click to expand...

I find NED quite helpful for queries in here
It falls down in the sense of so many imported horses are here in UK but never get added as owners do not bother, so it will never be complete.
NED can only ever be as good as the data supplied to it and if people note some PIOs do not update as regularly as they should


----------



## lochpearl (19 September 2011)

My Irish Draught had to be added on to NED as a non Uk - Eu Passports, as he had a green passport. Also in the passport there is an address to send it to and you can also search through the web for the paperwork that you need to fill in and send with the passport. Mine cost 50 euro to put in my name and also to name him as he hadn't already been named. I was also told that the chip was logged through the passport and no other paperwork other than the chip number in the passport was required.


----------



## Maesfen (19 September 2011)

The barcode in the passport will relate to the chip number.

NED does not recognise IHR passports, I know, I have one!  It also doesn't recognise when un named TBs with Weatherby passports are named with a different society, for example something registered with SHBGB; again, I know, I have one.  You would think that if you take the time and expense of naming a horse with a society NED would have the nonce to match up the ULN but it seems incapable of doing even that basic thing.  Why aren't foreign passports accepted as the horse is in this country after all and the remit for DEFRA and through them, NED, was to find out how many horses were in this country so that knowledge could be useful in an infectious disease outbreak.  What's the point if half the horses aren't accountable?


----------



## Cuffey (19 September 2011)

Maesfen said:



			The barcode in the passport will relate to the chip number.

NED does not recognise IHR passports, I know, I have one!  It also doesn't recognise when un named TBs with Weatherby passports are named with a different society, for example something registered with SHBGB; again, I know, I have one.  You would think that if you take the time and expense of naming a horse with a society NED would have the nonce to match up the ULN but it seems incapable of doing even that basic thing.  Why aren't foreign passports accepted as the horse is in this country after all and the remit for DEFRA and through them, NED, was to find out how many horses were in this country so that knowledge could be useful in an infectious disease outbreak.  What's the point if half the horses aren't accountable?
		
Click to expand...

You can register a non-UK EU passport on NED but it is not done for you, you need to pay a fee but owners (most) do not add their imported horses.
http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/Contact.aspx#eu

Perhaps DEFRA should make this mandatory for horses staying longer than eg visiting stallion etc


----------

